# Projector/Screen Help



## SteveY (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi, I have decided to enter the world of projection and have been doing a lot of reading on this lately. There is just so much information and different options available it still leaves me confused. Below is a picture showing my current media room which is our rec room in the basement. It is currently really bright room which is the way it was when we bought this house. My plan is to put in a motorized screen to come down in front of my current Panasonic 65GT50 TV. I was thinking I would like to go with CIH screen because I mainly want this for watching movies. The height of the room is 8' 3" and the width of the wall is 14', and the current seating distance is about 14' from the wall, but with a screen I figured subtract a foot off that. I was looking at either the Panasonic PT-AE8000 or the JVC DLA-X35 projector with an Elunevision 110" Cinescope screen which would basically have it come down between my fronts and stop above my center speakers. The 2 windows on the wall will be blacked out with some sort of window shade, and I plan on painting the walls and ceiling something dark. I also like watching a lot of music concerts which are usually 16:9. I still don't have a firm grasp on how these projectors handle the CIH on a 2.35:1 screen, and if this is right for me. I would appreciate any suggestions to help get me to making my purchase of this equipment.

Thanks for your help
Steve


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm by no means an expert on either of those projectors, but I believe the JVC may be the better option for a CIH setup.


----------



## SteveY (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok, I'm a bit confused as to what the projector throw distance should be based on what size of 2.35:1 screen I get? When I use the calculator at projector central do I input the screen size (110-120") and mount the projector where it shows me? Also if I will be using the zoom memory to do both 16:9 and 2.35:1 how do you know where to mount the projector so that the zoom will work for both sizes?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

You have to decide where it will be convenient to mount the project and go from there. Remember the more zoom you use the light your light output, also the Projector Central calculator calculates your screen gain using the projectors maximum light output (Dynamic mode) which is normally not used, for movies your more apt to use Cinema modes which put out significantly less light.

I use this calculator http://hometheaterhero.com/htcalc.html#top

As an example the AE8000 according to the Projector Central review puts out approx. 534 lumens in Cinema 1 mode, using the above calculator you will see that at the screen this should give you 17.6 lumens of brightness, which is just enough for a totally dark room with dark walls, on a screen with a 1 gain. Depending on how much zoom you use the lumens of the projector may be slightly less or if you room will have some ambient light then the lumens at the screen will also decrease, which will require you to purchase a higher gain screen.

Suggest you pick your projector and mounting location, once you have it mounted and the room at the light level you will be using, us a light meter to approximate the lumens on the wall where the screen will be, this will give you more information on choosing the right gains screen for your room


----------



## daltandale (Feb 1, 2014)

The mode of selection of projector screen plays an important role. Many people feel that bigger screen is better, but not it is not only consider in all cases. When the projector is bigger it produce the picture with less than optimum brightness or noticeable pixel structure. The size of the image also determines how far you should sit from the screen for optimum.


----------

